# 2012 Ride El Hefe



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

I have size 14/15 boots as well, so I know where you are coming from. I can't comment specifically on the El Hefe's but I do have a pair of Capos and I really like them. They are very adjustable and fit my boots well. I also have a pair of Rodeos for my Revolver and those are great as well. Both size XL. 

Since the El Hefe is a better,stiffer version of the Capo it seems, I would imagine you will like them.

As far as other brands that fit boots that big, I have a pair of top of the line Flows (I don't remember the name) and they fit my boots very well. I just wanted to try them out and got a great deal on them. I prefer the Capos though.


----------



## djdavetrouble (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I had bad experiences with rear entries with my kids and am going to stick with strap ins. I would really like to try some top of the line Flows sometime without buying them to see how I do.


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

The Flows I have are nice and very responsive but I still prefer the Capos. Now I am interested to try the Flow NX2s this year with all the things they have changed, it seems they are taking things in the right direction for sure. There are a lot of other bindings I would like to try from other companies, but I would have to check them out in the store first since who knows if they will fit a boot that is 14+.


----------



## djdavetrouble (Jan 18, 2011)

I have been following the Flow's and they are indeed going in the right direction, let us know if you end up buying a pair, curious about your experiences.


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

I probably won't buy a pair myself, but I know my friend is going to buy a pair. I let him use mine for a few days and he really liked them and I'm sure the new ones will be even better so he is pretty stoked. I'll make sure I get a day or so on them just to see how much better the changes are. 

I hear really good things about Rome Targas but have no idea if they actually fit size 15 boots. I would love to try them out as they seem to be super customizable but I haven't seen any at any shops I go to.


----------



## bntran02 (Feb 26, 2012)

I just bought the Hefes and the only difference between the capos, maestro, hefes are the highbacks and ankle strap. I have not ridden it yet but I have made a few observations

1) The Hefe highbacks are STIFF!! I came from a 2008 Ride RX which was already considered "stiff" but this takes it to a whole new level
2) The ankle strap adjustment really allows you to adjust the stiffness and seem like they can really change the whole mood

Side NOTE: I could not get the chassis screws to loosen because they were just impossibly tight and I just gave up because I didnt want to chew up the screws anymore. Maybe I am missing something but it should not be this hard. Would be a deal breaker if the chassis position was not already in the perfect setting


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

Which screws are you talking about? If you are talking about the ones on the sides of the frame that adjust movement of the heel cup forward and backward, then yes these are always very tight. I have a pair of Capos and Rodeos and those screws on both were super tight and took a lot to turn. This is really my only complaint about the binding. It seems like a pain to adjust the heelcup but since its just move it as far back as possible for me and then forget it, its not a big issue.


----------



## bntran02 (Feb 26, 2012)

Toomeyct said:


> Which screws are you talking about? If you are talking about the ones on the sides of the frame that adjust movement of the heel cup forward and backward, then yes these are always very tight. I have a pair of Capos and Rodeos and those screws on both were super tight and took a lot to turn. This is really my only complaint about the binding. It seems like a pain to adjust the heelcup but since its just move it as far back as possible for me and then forget it, its not a big issue.


Yes that is exactly what I was talking about. I basically put the binding on its side and used my weight to turn the screw as hard as I could. Each time I failed which resulted in the screw getting more chewed up. In the end it wasn't worth it for less than 0.5cm of adjustment that I did not _really_ need


----------



## djdavetrouble (Jan 18, 2011)

*side screws*

well thats better than the EX'S. The screw would get a certain tightness and then just spin as if it was stripped. I just lived with tightening them a bit after every few rides last season. Now that they got bent, I just want to get rid of them.

I'm going to pull the trigger on the El Hefe's when I get home, the price is too good to pass up!


----------



## bntran02 (Feb 26, 2012)

djdavetrouble said:


> well thats better than the EX'S. The screw would get a certain tightness and then just spin as if it was stripped. I just lived with tightening them a bit after every few rides last season. Now that they got bent, I just want to get rid of them.
> 
> I'm going to pull the trigger on the El Hefe's when I get home, the price is too good to pass up!


Out of curiosity, where are you getting them and at what price? Last I checked the best price I found was $190 from o2gearshop but for an unused returned model


----------



## djdavetrouble (Jan 18, 2011)

Actually that was the one I was looking at, didn't look closely enough to realize it was a return. I'm wary of returns though, so haven't purchased it now.


----------

